# SQLite 2.1 database



## Aussie_Dundee (Oct 17, 2007)

Can anyone recommend some software i can use to open/edit SQLite 2.1 database's?

Preferably Freeware or shareware seeing as i dont need to do this often enough to invest money into it but if there is no such thing (as google has repeatedly told me) then i guess any other recommendations are greatly appreciated also.


----------



## HackmanGT (Aug 16, 2007)

Have you used the google .. searching engine google ... the google, google ?
Just kidding ....

http://www.google.com/search?q=sqlite+open+source

got this...

http://sqlitebrowser.sourceforge.net/

"... The original code was trimmed and adjusted to be compatible with standard SQLite 2.x databases..."


----------



## Aussie_Dundee (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks but i remember finding that too when i googled and ended up even more frustrated as i couldnt find anywhere to download the damn thing. Just a description of it and what it didnt cost etc like it was taunting me and some random dead links... -_-


----------



## HackmanGT (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey ... I was trying to help 

But ... I saw you are not a programmer, sourceforge.net is the most extended open source database in the world. (I think ?) And the procedure to download projects it's the same in all cases.

But ... in http://sqlitebrowser.sourceforge.net/ you had to look in the 4 options menu ... the last one ... " SOURCEFORGE PROJECT PAGES" and click on it ... then ... it jumps to this page ... http://sourceforge.net/projects/sqlitebrowser/ .. the 1st option says "Download SQLite Database Browser" then you click on it ... and search in the screen for this option "sqlitebrowser-1.3-win.zip" by WIN it means Windows.

So .. your download is HERE :
http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sqlitebrowser/sqlitebrowser-1.3-win.zip

By the way ... "open source" and "freeware", frecuently will be this daunting task to download.
If that version doesnt work, maybe you can try some older one.

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sqlitebrowser/sqlitebrowser-1.2-win.zip

If none of those work... well... maybe you should need someone else to help you download and install. (I already made my first sqlitebrowser sqlitedb 5 minutes ago).


----------



## ssatir (Mar 31, 2008)

Dear Friend,

Following link is opening the version 2.1 of SQLite files...

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sqlitebrowser/sqlitebrowser-1.1-win.zip

Regards,
Serhat Satir


----------

